# Anyone have a SCEPTRE X20WC-Gamer?



## x800professor (Apr 23, 2007)

As the title asks... anyone have a SCEPTRE X20WC-Gamer?  

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16824112003

I'm thinking about buying it....but I can't make up my mind.  I don't want to spend $200+ on something that I am going to hate.  I'm used to CRTs, and I hate dead pixels.  I also want something with decent color.  I do play games, so ghosting is not good.  I also like the fact that it supports HDCP.  Anyone have any experience with this monitor?


----------



## hat (Apr 23, 2007)

imo 20 inch is a bit much...


----------



## x800professor (Apr 23, 2007)

hat said:


> imo 20 inch is a bit much...



I like big.  My 22" Compaq P1220 professional CRT (never seen an LCD that can match its image quality) makes me happy.  Sadly, that monitor stays on my home computer and doesn't go with me to college.


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 23, 2007)

hat said:


> imo 20 inch is a bit much...



why? im sure his 8800gts could cope with the 1600x1050 res without sweating too much, the bigger the better i say, hooked up my pc to my hyundai image quest 32" tv and nfs mw plays like a dream. tho mrs wouldnt let me keep it there she has the crazy idea of just watching tv on it


----------



## Wile E (Apr 23, 2007)

Nobody is chiming in, so I'll add my experience with Sceptres. The model I worked with is about 2-3 yrs old, however. My dad has a 19" 4:3 1280x1024 Sceptre. The thing has wicked response time. It's only rated at 12ms, but that was in the time that 16 was considered good. Image quality is good, pixel pitch is good. No tearing or ghosting, but it has one major flaw that drives me crazy- backlight bleed. The outside edges have terrible bleed thru.


----------



## x800professor (Apr 23, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Nobody is chiming in, so I'll add my experience with Sceptres. The model I worked with is about 2-3 yrs old, however. My dad has a 19" 4:3 1280x1024 Sceptre. The thing has wicked response time. It's only rated at 12ms, but that was in the time that 16 was considered good. Image quality is good, pixel pitch is good. No tearing or ghosting, but it has one major flaw that drives me crazy- backlight bleed. The outside edges have terrible bleed thru.



That's another thing I just can't stand about LCDs.  You can NEVER have true black on an LCD.  You can't have black when there is light shining behind it that isn't the source of the image!  All LCDs have some sort of light bleed, but some are worse than others.  I really wish I could see that sceptre in person, but no one sells it near me.  I've heard costco does, but they are about 35 miles away from my normal (non-college) home.  I just want the next (post-lcd) generation of displays to get here already.


----------



## inachu (Apr 23, 2007)

x800professor said:


> As the title asks... anyone have a SCEPTRE X20WC-Gamer?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16824112003
> 
> I'm thinking about buying it....but I can't make up my mind.  I don't want to spend $200+ on something that I am going to hate.  I'm used to CRTs, and I hate dead pixels.  I also want something with decent color.  I do play games, so ghosting is not good.  I also like the fact that it supports HDCP.  Anyone have any experience with this monitor?




My dell 19" lcd monitor does not ghost and does not have any dead pixels.


----------



## technicks (Apr 23, 2007)

My next one is gonna be a IIyama 22''. Very good imo.


----------



## x800professor (Apr 23, 2007)

technicks said:


> My next one is gonna be a IIyama 22''. Very good imo.



I'd rather have a 20.1".  The image quality is better.  It's the same resolution, but the pixels are just closer together.  I saw a few 20.1" LCDs sitting next to some 22" LCDs, and the image quality was clearly better on the 20.1s.  I was planning on a 22", until I really thought about it and then saw the difference.  I'd rather have better image quality than a 1.9" bigger monitor.


----------



## technicks (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks that is some usefull info. I will keep that in mind if i'm gonna buy a new screen.


----------



## bruins004 (Apr 23, 2007)

x800professor said:


> I'd rather have a 20.1".  The image quality is better.  It's the same resolution, but the pixels are just closer together.  I saw a few 20.1" LCDs sitting next to some 22" LCDs, and the image quality was clearly better on the 20.1s.  I was planning on a 22", until I really thought about it and then saw the difference.  I'd rather have better image quality than a 1.9" bigger monitor.



I agree with that.
Thats why I went with my 2 20.1"
From the specs and what I have heard, Sceptre is not a bad budget LCD company.
However, most of their LCDs do suffer from backlight bleeding in the corners (like most LCD screens).
But for that price, it is pretty good.

I made my move from CRT to LCD about a year and a half ago.
And I will never go back.
I went from an 17" CRT to a 17" LCD and it was much brighter, smaller and nicer to look at.
Now I got my 20.1" screens and it is even better 

If you have more cash check out the Dell 20.1" (the E version which is cheaper).
I have it and its a good monitor, but not as good as my Viewsonic.


----------



## x800professor (Apr 23, 2007)

bruins004 said:


> I agree with that.
> Thats why I went with my 2 20.1"
> From the specs and what I have heard, Sceptre is not a bad budget LCD company.
> However, most of their LCDs do suffer from backlight bleeding in the corners (like most LCD screens).
> ...



I've heard the sceptre is an MVA panel.  I like MVAs.  I hate TN+Film panels.  The colors suck.  If you are used to TNs or crappy crts, then you won't notice how bad the color is until you put it next to an MVA or a nice CRT (like my P1220).  TNs are good for response time and price, but not for anything else.  The only thing I wonder about is that I haven't seen any MVAs faster than 8ms and that one is 5ms.  I hope someone reviews it soon (like cnet or tomshardware).


----------



## x800professor (Apr 24, 2007)

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1111802&page=2

After reading that, I think I'll stay away from the sceptre.


----------



## bruins004 (Apr 24, 2007)

Not completely true about the TN panels.
You just have to find an 8 bit panel or a 6 bit + dithering panel.
These panels have 16.8 million colors instead of the 16.2 million colors that the regular 6 bit panels have.

As I said look towards Dell or Viewsonic for 20.1" panels.
They are more expensive, but have a better quality


----------



## erocker (Apr 24, 2007)

I've been hearing good things about the 22" Scepter 1080p model.  It's only like $239.00 bucks right now!


----------



## ktr (Apr 24, 2007)

i have this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009094

and its great....


----------



## x800professor (Apr 24, 2007)

bruins004 said:


> Not completely true about the TN panels.
> You just have to find an 8 bit panel or a 6 bit + dithering panel.
> These panels have 16.8 million colors instead of the 16.2 million colors that the regular 6 bit panels have.
> 
> ...



The 16.7 million color TN panels still look like crap in comparison to MVA or IPS panels, but they do look better than 6 bit TN panels.  No matter what bit depth the TN panel has...it still has crappy viewing angles.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 24, 2007)

I know this may be blasphemous to some people here, but what about a 20" Apple Cinema Display? My iMac has the same panel built in, and it is amazingly beautiful. Much better than the 19" Samsung 941w I just bought (which has been a bit of a disappointment. Wish I would've waited a couple of weeks and just got the new Samsung 19" we spoke about before, but the CRT induced headaches where driving me crazy. lol) The Apple doesn't ghost at all watching movies (haven't tried gaming tho, 1680x1050 and Mobility X1600s don't mix. lol), and the blacks are better than most other lcds that I've seen. If it's too pricey, I have heard that the 16.7m Dell 20" have the same panel, but at a considerably lower price.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 24, 2007)

I have this one and love it, not noticible backlight, no ghosting, fast responce and widescreen. colors are brilliant (especially compared to cheaper brands and the q something viewsonic cheap models) 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824116062

and as always take newegg reviews with a grain of salt. one gut didn't like it because of the blue power light? wtf?


----------



## bruins004 (Apr 24, 2007)

x800professor said:


> The 16.7 million color TN panels still look like crap in comparison to MVA or IPS panels, but they do look better than 6 bit TN panels.  No matter what bit depth the TN panel has...it still has crappy viewing angles.



Just out of curiousity why not get the Dell Ultrasharp 20" or 20.1"?


----------



## x800professor (Apr 25, 2007)

bruins004 said:


> Just out of curiousity why not get the Dell Ultrasharp 20" or 20.1"?



You mean like a 2007WFP?  That's over $350.  After rebates the sceptre is like $190.  That's like discussing whether or not to buy a Corolla and then asking, "Why not a BMW?"


----------



## Wile E (Apr 25, 2007)

x800professor said:


> You mean like a 2007WFP?  That's over $350.  After rebates the sceptre is like $190.  That's like discussing whether or not to buy a Corolla and then asking, "Why not a BMW?"


That's the problem with looking for a 20" panel that's 16.7m. Most of them are pricey as hell. 

How about the Samsung? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001095


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Apr 25, 2007)

dell uses Benq to produce their monotors, my advice is check out benq, many/most times u can find the benq branded cheaper then the dell.

and responce time means very little, because theres no set way to caculate it, my dell (benq) 2001fp is rated at 16ms, but dosnt ghost at all, and is VERY vivid, also has a nice dotpitch, one of the few LCD's i have liked, im more a CRT fan really, i loved my old hitchi 22in prof display, to bad it got smoked(overload blew the mode switch when i wasnt around, it clicked on and off till some parts acctualy caught fire inside......) 

and i have setup a few people with Scepter branded monotors, no problems or complaints, the one time i thought one had a dead pixel it didnt, just one was stuck, they said to push on it gently 5 times, 2nd push it was fixed, hasnt given her any trouble since.

if you want a cheap high end CRT try www.merkortech.com (thank ashen for that hes the one who got me hooked on their monotors)   i got a 21in IBM dvi-d+vga+svideo+composit video monotor for 145bucks shiped, wish i hadnt sold it, would be good for dual display with this lcd


----------



## LonGun (Apr 25, 2007)

x800professor said:


> As the title asks... anyone have a SCEPTRE X20WC-Gamer?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16824112003
> 
> I'm thinking about buying it....but I can't make up my mind.  I don't want to spend $200+ on something that I am going to hate.  I'm used to CRTs, and I hate dead pixels.  I also want something with decent color.  I do play games, so ghosting is not good.  I also like the fact that it supports HDCP.  Anyone have any experience with this monitor?



Hi, I'm currently own one. I bought it from newegg 3 months ago. In fact, I'm very happy with it. I replaced it for an old Dell CRT. I used to think CRT monitor has the best and sharp pictures than LCD. That's right, until I got the Sceptre 20' Gamer. Remember the 5ms it has, that or lower will make you happy playing video games like I do. Picture quality is great (unlike many other LCD monitors which I've worked with). The one thing I didn't like and never used  is that built-in speakers lol. Well they worked, but just...not as quality as I expected. But that's not important to me since I've decided getting the monitor for different aspects and got my own (better) speakers  . Anyway, I got it for $219. So right now the price dropped a little more. Anyway, good hunting! 

PS: I've just noticed we have a few common things in our system specs. hehe


----------



## x800professor (Apr 25, 2007)

SpoonMuffin said:


> dell uses Benq to produce their monotors, my advice is check out benq, many/most times u can find the benq branded cheaper then the dell.
> 
> and responce time means very little, because theres no set way to caculate it, my dell (benq) 2001fp is rated at 16ms, but dosnt ghost at all, and is VERY vivid, also has a nice dotpitch, one of the few LCD's i have liked, im more a CRT fan really, i loved my old hitchi 22in prof display, to bad it got smoked(overload blew the mode switch when i wasnt around, it clicked on and off till some parts acctualy caught fire inside......)
> 
> ...



Response time can be rather annoying, especially when you factor in overdrive, which I hate.  I have seen merkortech, but never saw anything I liked.  They have my P1220, but it cost over $200 when I was there.  No one seems to make good CRTs anymore.  All I can find are little 17" shadow mask crap CRTs.  I don't want to spend over $200 on a used monitor.  I keep thinking about that sceptre, but I can't make up my mind.


----------



## LonGun (Apr 25, 2007)

hey buddy, I know how you feel. Been there done that. the Sceptre Gamer is my first LCD monitor. Though I've used a lot of customers' ones, that's why I was being so picky getting my first LCD to replace the 17' CRT from Dell. And telll you the truth, I never regret that I got it, in fact even happy with it; because at that time neither can I spend too much on a new monitor. If we got the extra cash, then it'd be different story. Bottom line is if you ask me, I'd definately recommend it and do not think it will give you any disapointment.  Alright, I'm out.


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Apr 25, 2007)

the problem with responce time is that just like PSU specs theres no set way to rate/masure it, its why my buddys 5ms lcd ghosts like a mofo but my 16ms one dosnt ghost at all, or why those cheap shitty psu's that people buy can be rated at 800watts, if u submerge them in liquit nitrogen sure they can do 800watts .

best bet is to check out diffrent monotor brands yourself or ask people like you have, because diffrent companys rate things diffrently.

my buddy tim has 4 lcd's 1 is Samsung, but its a low end OLD model 17in, its ok but the colours are washed out, 1 is LG branded, and VERY nice, 1 is Benq and is also VERY NICE, the last ones a dell, itx exectly the same unit as the benq but it says dell on the front and the stands got silver paint on the ring at the bottem.

the LG has better responce time then the dell/benq units BUT none of them ghost at all, black to black or however you want to rate it time is steller.

he had 2 "high end" lcd's from diffrent companys but they ghosted badddddd, funny part is they where 6-8ms and the benqs are 16ms, the lg is 12ms.....but the 8s are the ones that ghosted.......wtf is that?

he sold them to his boss who just wanted them to use for server monotors and got the others(benq and dell, found out dell=benq and got one) 

he stoped worrieing about "responce time" because it honestly didnt matter.

one thing you do need to worrie about tho, dvi-d vs dvi-a or vga, alwase stick with dvi-d, then set the refresh rate to your cards max(remove the check box to allow higher then driver rated) this is safe, the hz limmit is there for when the monotors are used in VGA/Analog mode, in digital mode the faster the monotor gets the data the more smoothly it can display it, im at 120hz on mine, its rated at 60hz(analog) it really does help 
moving windows around i dont get taring like i do at the 60hz setting, in games things look smoother, hell if i could edit the driver to set it so 120hz was allowed in dvi-d mode i would, but i duno how to change that in the inf file.


----------



## D007 (Apr 25, 2007)

hat said:


> imo 20 inch is a bit much...




lol i use a 50" samsung 1080 dlp.. big is definitely better lol.. using this on silent hill 4 wolves of the pacific makes things look like your playing the hunt for red october. resolutions at 1900 x1080 or so, all max resolutions.. runs like a charm and looks stunning..


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Apr 25, 2007)

hat said:


> imo 20 inch is a bit much...



go back to your 12in pos if you dont like big.


in this case bigger=better


----------



## Darth_Pewee (Apr 25, 2007)

not to stir away, but i have used an Acer 19" for over a year now, and have had so much luck with the thing, i would buy from them again no doubt about it, truth be told i have tipped it in moving my desk at one time, did not stun the littlest bit...... just throwin my two sense out for ya....


----------



## x800professor (Apr 25, 2007)

SpoonMuffin said:


> the problem with responce time is that just like PSU specs theres no set way to rate/masure it, its why my buddys 5ms lcd ghosts like a mofo but my 16ms one dosnt ghost at all, or why those cheap shitty psu's that people buy can be rated at 800watts, if u submerge them in liquit nitrogen sure they can do 800watts .
> 
> best bet is to check out diffrent monotor brands yourself or ask people like you have, because diffrent companys rate things diffrently.
> 
> ...



I know, I know.  PSU thermal efficiency is certainly important.  There needs to be a VESA standard for measuring response time.  I'm really thinking about buying that sceptre.  I can live with some backlight bleed if the image quality is as good as it is supposed to be.



By the way...when it comes to monitors - Good Bad


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Apr 25, 2007)

i try and stick with known brands, or with brands i have heard good about, my buddy has one thats some H brand from newegg, his work has 50 of them, none have given problems, so when a friend asked about the 19in he was considering i said go for it, i mean 51 units used dayly for over a year and no problemes thats a good sign in my openion.

on the other hand ChiMei(sp) i have herd ALOT bad about, Scavar and 6 other people i know have had nothing but problems with the company, one got the extended warr thru newegg and newegg finnely just gave him another brand as well as 50% off his next order over 300$+free shiping+extras, because he had rmaed it 6 times, 20.1in chimei failed that many times......the replacment has been flawless since then, no dead pixels, no dead lines, just works good........oh and dont bother trying to conntact chimei, they dont answer the phone and their RMA page is BROKEN, fly by night or what!!!!!(newegg cant evern get ahold of them anymore)


----------



## x800professor (Apr 25, 2007)

SpoonMuffin said:


> i try and stick with known brands, or with brands i have heard good about, my buddy has one thats some H brand from newegg, his work has 50 of them, none have given problems, so when a friend asked about the 19in he was considering i said go for it, i mean 51 units used dayly for over a year and no problemes thats a good sign in my openion.
> 
> on the other hand ChiMei(sp) i have herd ALOT bad about, Scavar and 6 other people i know have had nothing but problems with the company, one got the extended warr thru newegg and newegg finnely just gave him another brand as well as 50% off his next order over 300$+free shiping+extras, because he had rmaed it 6 times, 20.1in chimei failed that many times......the replacment has been flawless since then, no dead pixels, no dead lines, just works good........oh and dont bother trying to conntact chimei, they dont answer the phone and their RMA page is BROKEN, fly by night or what!!!!!(newegg cant evern get ahold of them anymore)



H brand...Hanns G or something like that?  I haven't read too many long term good reviews of the ChiMeis.  They seem to die in about a month or two.  Sceptre is a reasonably well known brand.  They aren't viewsonic or samsung, but they aren't ChiMei either.  I have that Sceptre in my cart in newegg....and I'm debating...and debating...and debating.


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Apr 25, 2007)

yeah, that hanns or whatever they are called(to lazy to look) they got a good price on them at the time(under 200 each for widescreen 19in units at the time was a great price) 


u could alwase get the extended warr, if u dont like it send it back for something else, or ebay it, and Hanns or however they spell it seem to be nice, the base on his is a little light, but he  has it GLUED to the desk anyway(he got drunk and epoxyed the base to the desk lol) 
but personaly i would have just gotten a base like the one on my monotor, since they all tent to use the std mount systems u can replace the base with whatever u like.

i would like one of the mounts that attackes to the back of the desk and lets you move the monotor in every dirrection(close to you over your keyboard and such) but they are pricy and you gotta watch what brand u get some units truely suck ass, break easy, or just cant hold their possition over time, who wants their monotor moving during that 14hr gaming session?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, Prof, think of it this way. You can go ahead and buy the Sceptre, and if you don't like it, you could always sell it and buy something else. It really is a good price for those specs (especially 16.7m colors), the more I think about it, the more I think it might be worth the gamble. Other than the backlight bleed on my dad's, he's had absolutely zero issues with it. No dead pixels, no ghosting or tearing, etc., etc. It's 2 or 3 years old(might even be 4yrs), and it hasn't had the slightest of issues. And in that amount of time, the company has had plenty of time to address the backlight issue. I think it's worth a shot.


----------



## x800professor (Apr 27, 2007)

I still can't make up my mind...and I still can't find any real reviews of this monitor.  Has anyone purchased this thing since the last time?  For the one guy that had one, is it still working?  Some people have had them start having problems within a few weeks.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 27, 2007)

I say either the new 20" Samsung 16.7m panel, or the Scepter. I haven't really run into anything else worth looking at (for a decent price). The only others that come to mind are the Apple and Dell monitors, but they're at least twice as much.


----------



## strick94u (Apr 28, 2007)

Scepter has been around awhile seem to be reliable.


----------



## tater (Apr 28, 2007)

x800..i have a Sceptre X20wg-naga 20.1" 
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16824112006

which is like really close to the gamer one...id honestly prefer mine over that one...id give it prolly 8/10...incredibly bright clear picture..mine come with 0 dead pixels and 0 frozen pixels (that i can see..then again its 1650X1050 lol small chance youd see it)...the built in speakers are really loud...good sound and volume...(monitor has volume control too...in the form of buttons and settings like a tv)...dunno wut else to tell you....i like mine enough im gonna buy a 2nd pretty soon

CS:S, half life 2, and every single game i play are crisp clear picture quality...and i bought mine (1/8/2007 7:30:23 AM) lol....not a single problem...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 28, 2007)

tater said:


> x800..i have a Sceptre X20wg-naga 20.1"
> http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16824112006
> 
> which is like really close to the gamer one...id honestly prefer mine over that one...id give it prolly 8/10...incredibly bright clear picture..mine come with 0 dead pixels and 0 frozen pixels (that i can see..then again its 1650X1050 lol small chance youd see it)...the built in speakers are really loud...good sound and volume...(monitor has volume control too...in the form of buttons and settings like a tv)...dunno wut else to tell you....i like mine enough im gonna buy a 2nd pretty soon


There's one big difference with yours- 16.2million colors vs 16.7million colors. Which leads me to think that the gamer may be a dithered 6bit panel.

Aside from that, how's the backlight bleed? That was my primary complaint with my dad's Sceptre.


----------



## tater (Apr 28, 2007)

i dont notice it...it comes out only slightly...it doesnt bother me enough to not buy 2nd (or refer people to buy it)


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 28, 2007)

I would recommend buying it from a store if possible and have them hook up there display model to a real computer so u can see it with your own eyes as the in store because usually the demos that all there monitors run on are of poor quality or wrong aspect ratio and resolution.

a monitor be it crt or lcd is not worth spending money on unless your willing to make an investment other wise you gonna be stuck with something you don't like for some reason.
The big + about buying it from a store is if you get it home and find something you don't like you can return it and say it was defective or whatever and get your money back.

Myself I have a 21 inch wide screen 8ms @1680x1050 Gateway monitor that has a video chip in it so it does 1080p downscaled through it can also be set not to upscale or stretch the image to the native resolution which helps since some games BF2/2142  don't support  16:10 aspect even tho thats true hd format. Has dvi and component as well as having composite, vga and svideo inputs and hdcp support

I must say it is flawless besides one dead pixel which i hardly notice my friend bought the newer model of it which is 22 inches and he is just as impressed as i am.
Works great for xbox360 with vga cable got the dvi plugged into computer it never ghosts, like all lcd's you never will get the true blacks of a tube but you get used to it after about a month you wont even notice it.


----------



## tater (Apr 29, 2007)

and for a monitor from a store such as b*** b** your gonna pay out the rear end for it...much cheaper to order online...newegg lets u return it within like 30 days or something if u dont like it


----------



## Jawbreaker (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey Professor, If you do get the Sceptre Gamer, Lost back and let me know what its like...I have been debating about that freking thing for weeks lol....And I too cant make up my mind..  I know I just bought a 20.1 for someone else.. Now I cant even remember what it was. but I was impressed with its image quality, and It was only 500:1 Contrast and 16.2m Colors..I say that cause I've never used an LCD..I'm on a 19" CRT right now... But if you ask me , That Gamer is probably the best bang for the buck around..Especially since the Egg dropped the price again a week ago..  I still cant make up my friggin mind....I kow its gotta be a better monitor than what I Bought before...But...  ANyway..Let us know..PLEEEAASSSEE

                                                               Jaws


----------



## tater (Apr 30, 2007)

i done told yall that its worth your money...the naga i got was definitley worth what i payed...(nearly identicle to gamer)...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 30, 2007)

tater said:


> i done told yall that its worth your money...the naga i got was definitley worth what i payed...(nearly identicle to gamer)...


While it may be worth every penny, 16.2m vs 16.7m colors isn't anywhere near identical. Especially if the extra 500,000 colors is achieved with an 8bit panel vs a dithered 6bit.

So, you make your mind up yet, Prof?


----------



## x800professor (Apr 30, 2007)

Wile E said:


> While it may be worth every penny, 16.2m vs 16.7m colors isn't anywhere near identical. Especially if the extra 500,000 colors is achieved with an 8bit panel vs a dithered 6bit.
> 
> So, you make your mind up yet, Prof?



I'm getting close to it...the rebate ends tomorrow.  I...want...that...monitor.  or...do I?


----------



## tater (Apr 30, 2007)

u do...


----------



## LonGun (Apr 30, 2007)

x800professor said:


> I still can't make up my mind...and I still can't find any real reviews of this monitor.  Has anyone purchased this thing since the last time?  For the one guy that had one, is it still working?  Some people have had them start having problems within a few weeks.



  dude, for monitor sake, yes mine's still working!! and working great. Don't talk to me if you're not going to get it  
haha just playing. Anyway, I'm still greatly using it right now. But it's up to you to get it or not. All I can say once again, it won't disapoint you. If I live next to you, I'd carry it over to you and sale you with the same price I bought + tax lol Geezz


----------



## LonGun (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh yea, also you have 30 days to return it if you don't like it. But I highly DOUBT  you will because like I said, it will not dis... ..never mind, I ain't repeating it.


----------



## LonGun (Apr 30, 2007)

x800professor said:


> http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1111802&page=2
> 
> After reading that, I think I'll stay away from the sceptre.



Sigh~ sometimes, you just can't help people to have the good (if not best) quality stuff. Anyway, my thought is that, besides asking for opinions, doing researches, and maybe reading MORE THAN ONE review, you've got to try out the product (base on those results you've gathered) to experience it. Good luck on picking one


----------



## knero (Apr 30, 2007)

Sup guys new here, I've been looking at this monitor for a week and couldn't decide if I should buy it also... I was contemplating on buying this one instead http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001095 should I go with that SAMSUNG instead?


----------



## x800professor (Apr 30, 2007)

knero said:


> Sup guys new here, I've been looking at this monitor for a week and couldn't decide if I should buy it also... I was contemplating on buying this one instead http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001095 should I go with that SAMSUNG instead?



The samsung is a TN while the sceptre is an MVA, which means the sceptre should produce better colors.  The samsung has a matte screen (at least I think it does) while the sceptre is glossy, but that's a matter of taste.


----------



## x800professor (Apr 30, 2007)

The monitor is ordered!  Be prepared for a full review sitting next to my all-powerful P1220!  It ordered off the egg, so I should have it by Friday.  Well, it depends on whether it comes from California or New Jersey.  I'm in Ohio, so California takes the full three days.


----------



## Jawbreaker (Apr 30, 2007)

LOL,  I couldnt wait either...I bought one Today from the Egg..I never noticed the Rebate Ended today untill I really looked at it...But anyway..Looks like At least a couple of us have some comparing to do..


----------



## knero (May 1, 2007)

After a couple of days of researching on LCD Moniters I ordered this today off Newegg.com, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16824116062 What do you guys think?


----------



## Wile E (May 1, 2007)

x800professor said:


> The samsung is a TN while the sceptre is an MVA, which means the sceptre should produce better colors.  The samsung has a matte screen (at least I think it does) while the sceptre is glossy, but that's a matter of taste.


Hey, where'd you find out more about the Samsung? (And the Sceptre, for that matter). I had a lot of trouble finding info on the Samsung.


----------



## x800professor (May 1, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Hey, where'd you find out more about the Samsung? (And the Sceptre, for that matter). I had a lot of trouble finding info on the Samsung.



For the samsung, it's right in the specs from newegg.   "Panel  	a-si TFT/*TN*"

For the sceptre:

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/

Go there, type Sceptre X20WC-Gamer into the search box.  It says MVA.  Plus, the viewing angles are just way too good to be TN.


----------



## Wile E (May 1, 2007)

x800professor said:


> For the samsung, it's right in the specs from newegg.   "Panel  	a-si TFT/*TN*"
> 
> For the sceptre:
> 
> ...


Thanx for that link Prof. Lots of useful info in there.


----------



## x800professor (May 3, 2007)

Ah great, everyone on newegg is saying this monitor isn't HDCP compatible.  That's one of the reasons I bought it.  Of course, I haven't received it yet, and I don't have anything to test it with.  Oh well, if it's not, I guess I'll be doing my best to circumvent HDCP someday.


----------



## erocker (May 3, 2007)

Ive deffinately played some HDCP content on a non-HDCP monitor before.  This current 22" piece of crap that I'm staring at right now does it.
*edit  Also I believe that I have followed way too many of your posts today which makes me feel like a borderline stalker!  Creepy!


----------



## x800professor (May 3, 2007)

erocker said:


> Ive deffinately played some HDCP content on a non-HDCP monitor before.  This current 22" piece of crap that I'm staring at right now does it.
> *edit  Also I believe that I have followed way too many of your posts today which makes me feel like a borderline stalker!  Creepy!



Oh, I know it's doable.  It won't be long before blu rays are as copied as DVDs and all other forms of HDCP are utterly defeated.  I only have a DVD-RW drive right now, so HDCP isn't much of a worry at the moment.  I'm not going to by any of the new generation of optical drives until they hit about $100 or less.

I have been posting like madman today.  Amazing that I'm still not even at 2 posts a day.  I abandoned this board for about 2 semesters when I had a combined 24 books to read.  Now I am back with a vengeance! or something like that.


----------



## Wile E (May 3, 2007)

x800professor said:


> Oh, I know it's doable.  It won't be long before blu rays are as copied as DVDs and all other forms of HDCP are utterly defeated.  I only have a DVD-RW drive right now, so HDCP isn't much of a worry at the moment.  I'm not going to by any of the new generation of optical drives until they hit about $100 or less.
> 
> I have been posting like madman today.  Amazing that I'm still not even at 2 posts a day.  I abandoned this board for about 2 semesters when I had a combined 24 books to read.  Now I am back with a vengeance! or something like that.


AnyDVD HD already circumvents HDCP on Blu-Ray and HDDVD. Blu-Ray has some other copy protections available that aren't in use yet, tho.


----------



## x800professor (May 4, 2007)

Wile E said:


> AnyDVD HD already circumvents HDCP on Blu-Ray and HDDVD. Blu-Ray has some other copy protections available that aren't in use yet, tho.



I already read all about anydvd.  I got the monitor today.  It...is...amazing.  I had it hooked up to an x800GTO with the d-sub for a few minutes and I can tell you one thing...this is NOT a TN panel!  The viewing angles are insane.  The colors are beautiful.  I'll do a full review sometime this week.


----------



## Wile E (May 4, 2007)

x800professor said:


> I already read all about anydvd.  I got the monitor today.  It...is...amazing.  I had it hooked up to an x800GTO with the d-sub for a few minutes and I can tell you one thing...this is NOT a TN panel!  The viewing angles are insane.  The colors are beautiful.  I'll do a full review sometime this week.


So you like it then?


----------



## x800professor (May 4, 2007)

Wile E said:


> So you like it then?



For a preview of the review....all amazing aside from the crappy stand (can be replaced) and the hilarious speakers that I would not know about if not for the audio cable that came with it.


----------



## Wile E (May 10, 2007)

Did you ever get a review of this monitor up, prof? If all goes well for you, I may relegate this Samsung to 2nd computer duty, and order the Sceptre for my gaming rig.


----------



## x800professor (May 10, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Did you ever get a review of this monitor up, prof? If all goes well for you, I may relegate this Samsung to 2nd computer duty, and order the Sceptre for my gaming rig.



It's a great monitor, but my computer is dead right now.  The review will have to wait because the monitor is sitting in a box.  EVGA better ship out my new motherboard soon.  I'll have a review with pictures and everything once I finally get to use it.


----------



## Wile E (May 11, 2007)

Oh yeah. I completely didn't put 2 and 2 together after reading the "Gremlin" thread. Duh! lol.


----------



## x800professor (May 11, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Oh yeah. I completely didn't put 2 and 2 together after reading the "Gremlin" thread. Duh! lol.



I really should ask the mods to rename that thread.  It is one of the longest running non-sticky threads in tpu history, and it now has nothing to do with its title.  ...and then I should make a youtube movie about the killer DVD burner that EVGA suggested is killing my components


----------



## Mediocre (May 11, 2007)

I just bought a Sceptre X37SV-Naga and its GREAT. Love it. Even had a FEW minor issues and Sceptre was VERY helpful/responsive.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824112174


----------



## rjc309 (May 11, 2007)

Prof-

I've been mulling over the X20 for the past week or so now but I'm hesitant to go 20.1" when 22"s are only about $10 more. I imagine you also looked at the bigger size, any regrets? I've gone to a couple stores to see the difference for myself and it seems, to my eyes at least, that the extra two inches makes a big difference.

Tiger has this one,

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2825269&Tab=0&NoMapp=0


but I'm hesitant since there isn't much information about Megavision out there.


----------



## x800professor (May 11, 2007)

rjc309 said:


> Prof-
> 
> I've been mulling over the X20 for the past week or so now but I'm hesitant to go 20.1" when 22"s are only about $10 more. I imagine you also looked at the bigger size, any regrets? I've gone to a couple stores to see the difference for myself and it seems, to my eyes at least, that the extra two inches makes a big difference.
> 
> ...



I do not regret it at all.  Think about this, they have the same resolution.  That means that extra 1.9" is nothing but empty space between pixels.  The picture quality is much, much, much better on the 20.1" panels.  The Sceptre is also an MVA panel, while the 22s are all TN.  That's means better viewing angles and better color.  Watch a DVD on one of those 22s and then watch it on the sceptre...you'll wish you went with the 20.1 instead, believe me.


----------



## bruins004 (May 11, 2007)

Sorry,
This might be a little late, but I do have a section here (near the bottom) on LCD Panels and what you should look at when buying one.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=30822

I hope this helps someone and if you have any questions just ask


----------



## rjc309 (May 11, 2007)

Point taken, the x20 it is then...unless of course someone can convince me otherwise in the next couple of days. 


...while I'm thinking of it, anyone know how a 9800PRO 128mb will handle driving the monitor and gaming? worth it to invest in a new card?


----------



## bruins004 (May 11, 2007)

rjc309 said:


> Point taken, the x20 it is then...unless of course someone can convince me otherwise in the next couple of days.



It is correct that 22" use TN panels and dont have that great of image quality.
Either go for a 20", 20.1" or a 24".
It would be sweet if you could go for a 30" or 27" (I wont get carried away).

Just take a look at that guide I posted above and you will see everything you need to know about buying the best LCD for your money.


----------



## LonGun (May 11, 2007)

x800professor said:


> I already read all about anydvd.  I got the monitor today.  It...is...amazing.  I had it hooked up to an x800GTO with the d-sub for a few minutes and I can tell you one thing...this is NOT a TN panel!  The viewing angles are insane.  The colors are beautiful.  I'll do a full review sometime this week.



The sceptre is nice viewing in 1280x720 and is amazing in max 1680x1050; especially playing FEAR, S.T.A.L.K.E.R, etc. (for some reason I can't play RB6: Vegas in 1680x1050: blank screen with sound.) Anyway, yea the built-in speakers on the sceptre are kinda ... "wannabe"  I'd embarassed to myself the first time when listen to it. It killed the game's atmosphere   And the $20 rebate I've sent out awhile ago, but haven't heard anything from them. Ultra is the only company that loyal, and fast in product rebates to me.


----------



## x800professor (May 12, 2007)

LonGun said:


> The sceptre is nice viewing in 1280x720 and is amazing in max 1680x1050; especially playing FEAR, S.T.A.L.K.E.R, etc. (for some reason I can't play RB6: Vegas in 1680x1050: blank screen with sound.) Anyway, yea the built-in speakers on the sceptre are kinda ... "wannabe"  I'd embarassed to myself the first time when listen to it. It killed the game's atmosphere   And the $20 rebate I've sent out awhile ago, but haven't heard anything from them. Ultra is the only company that loyal, and fast in product rebates to me.



I didn't even realize it had built in speakers until I noticed the audio cable.  I like the fact that they don't stick out like on a lot of monitors.  They are hilariously bad, but I doubt that anyone will use them.


----------



## rjc309 (May 14, 2007)

prof did your monitor ship out of jersey or california?


----------



## x800professor (May 15, 2007)

rjc309 said:


> prof did your monitor ship out of jersey or california?



Tennessee.


----------



## x800professor (May 16, 2007)

Alright, the monitor is running but I don't think I'm going to do the full review until I have it connected to a card that can actually game at 1680x1050.  I had to send the 8800 back and replace it with an x1300 from wal-mart.


----------



## Jawbreaker (May 16, 2007)

Your having a pretty tough time with that Rig huh..  Sux man...  Hope you get it all straight..


----------



## x800professor (May 16, 2007)

Jawbreaker said:


> Your having a pretty tough time with that Rig huh..  Sux man...  Hope you get it all straight..



Yeah...but at least this monitor is amazing.  The viewing angles are great, the color is great.  The text is reasonably sharp and the backlight bleed is only noticeable on a black screen.  The only thing that really annoys me is the giant led sceptre logo.  It blinks bright red when the monitor is on standby.  I have to turn the monitor off (meaning, not standby) to turn it off...and that's annoying.


----------



## Jawbreaker (May 16, 2007)

Dont tell me that.lol...I wanted one Sooo  Bad...  I think you and I ordered it at around the same time...I tried on the last day of the Rebate and somehow got screwed out of getting it... Was told I had bought the item to late to qualify, Total BS.. So I got pissed and told them to give me my money back....Now I wish I kept it anyway...


----------



## x800professor (May 16, 2007)

Jawbreaker said:


> Dont tell me that.lol...I wanted one Sooo  Bad...  I think you and I ordered it at around the same time...I tried on the last day of the Rebate and somehow got screwed out of getting it... Was told I had bought the item to late to qualify, Total BS.. So I got pissed and told them to give me my money back....Now I wish I kept it anyway...



I would get it if I were you.  It just flat out great.  The stand is a little flimsy, considering the fact that it is shaking around as I type this, but that can always be replaced or it could we wall mounted.


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2007)

I assume it will accept standard VESA mounts?


----------



## x800professor (May 17, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I assume it will accept standard VESA mounts?



It's supposed to be.


----------



## x800professor (May 21, 2007)

arrgh.  I ran dead pixel buddy on this thing today and found at least 7 dead/stuck pixels.  It's more like 10.  Now I'm wondering if I should send it back or not.  Stupid expensive shipping.


----------



## Wile E (May 21, 2007)

If it efects your viewing experience, then yes, send it back. But if you don't notice them in normal use, then it's your call. 7 or more is the cap.


----------



## LogitechFreak (May 21, 2007)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...ategoryId=pcmcat104900050013&id=1168044601734

19" ws mag from bestbuy 

    * Ultrafast 2 ms response time
    * 1600:1 contrast ratio; 300 cd/m² brightness
    * 1440 x 900 maximum resolution


$159.99

pretty sweet if you ask me..


----------



## Wile E (May 21, 2007)

LogitechFreak said:


> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...ategoryId=pcmcat104900050013&id=1168044601734
> 
> 19" ws mag from bestbuy
> 
> ...


Yeah, not too bad, but only 16.2M colors vs 16.7M. Makes a big difference in image quality in an lcd.


----------



## x800professor (May 21, 2007)

Wile E said:


> If it efects your viewing experience, then yes, send it back. But if you don't notice them in normal use, then it's your call. 7 or more is the cap.



Most of them, I don't.  However, there are two that annoy me.  The rest of them are in the upper righthand corner.  I swear they weren't there the first time I ran dead pixel buddy.  I'm trying (right now) to talk newegg into giving me a free shipping label...or at least a discount.  I swear they weren't there the first time I ran dead pixel buddy.  Sweet!  Free shipping!  Newegg = the greatness.


----------



## Jawbreaker (May 21, 2007)

I may just go ahead and buy it. I'm already spending a ton of money on a new Motorcycle and have a bit left over.. Hopefully I Dont find any dead pixels as you did..  But from what I understand, thats a hit or miss thing, and alot of factors play into it....


----------



## x800professor (May 21, 2007)

Jawbreaker said:


> I may just go ahead and buy it. I'm already spending a ton of money on a new Motorcycle and have a bit left over.. Hopefully I Dont find any dead pixels as you did..  But from what I understand, thats a hit or miss thing, and alot of factors play into it....



It looks like a ton of dust got trapped in the upper right hand corner of this monitor.  When I get the second one back, I'll post about its pixel situation.


----------



## LonGun (May 21, 2007)

x800professor said:


> arrgh.  I ran dead pixel buddy on this thing today and found at least 7 dead/stuck pixels.  It's more like 10.  Now I'm wondering if I should send it back or not.  Stupid expensive shipping.



Wait a minute... dead pixel? I mean it's possible but why would you have to run the dead pixel test in order to see them? aren't dead pixels easy to see? I mean I've seen them before (clearly) on other monitors without having to run any test. Anyway, guess I'm lucky my Sceptre didn't have any.... or does it .. that I need to run the test like you did in order to see them..?


----------



## x800professor (May 22, 2007)

LonGun said:


> Wait a minute... dead pixel? I mean it's possible but why would you have to run the dead pixel test in order to see them? aren't dead pixels easy to see? I mean I've seen them before (clearly) on other monitors without having to run any test. Anyway, guess I'm lucky my Sceptre didn't have any.... or does it .. that I need to run the test like you did in order to see them..?



Well, it depends.  On a 1680x1050 monitor, they are pretty small.  Plus, the easiest to see are the ones that are stuck on.  Dead pixels can be somewhat difficult to see unless you are looking for them.  A white (stuck on) pixel in the middle of the screen will be obvious.  Same thing goes for a stuck color pixel.  Dead pixels of this size aren't that easy to spot.  Just run dead pixel buddy.  Well, actually, if you don't notice anything, don't run it.  Just be happy.  If you run that, you'll probably notice them from then on.


----------



## x800professor (Jun 13, 2007)

Stay away from this monitor.  The second one has a dead pixel right in the middle of the freaking screen.  It also has a dead pixel down near the bottom.  The light bleed on this one is 10x worse than the first one.  The picture is good, but it's really annoying when there is a dead pixel right in front of my face all the time.


----------



## LonGun (Jun 18, 2007)

x800professor said:


> Stay away from this monitor.  The second one has a dead pixel right in the middle of the freaking screen.  It also has a dead pixel down near the bottom.  The light bleed on this one is 10x worse than the first one.  The picture is good, but it's really annoying when there is a dead pixel right in front of my face all the time.



Mine's clean lol thanks for the software. Phews... anyway.. my bad recommanding it. I didn't have a single problem with it and it served me very well so far. Anyway.. good luck finding one, professor.


----------

